
What startup buzzwords make you automatically cringe? - saurabh
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/27on4c/what_startup_buzzwords_make_you_automatically/
======
jacquesm
Growth Hacker

Paradigm

------
spiralhead
Jedi, Rock Star

------
dotcoma
Growth Hacker.

------
krapp
disrupt.

